# Jet Lathe BD-920W reasonable offer?



## Forty Niner (Nov 1, 2019)

Locally, there is a Jet BD-920W lathe with stand and standard accessories for sale.  I will go look at it but would like opinions on what I should reasonably offer the seller.  The picture of the lathe looks good.  The lathe is said to be around 6 years old The price ($2500) is perhaps very wishful and I would not pay that much I know.  Searching this board has lots of hits on what was suggested in the past for such a lathe, but it would be nice to have some current information as well.  Any information would be appreciated.


----------



## Mitch Alsup (Nov 1, 2019)

$2500 is way out of range, price wise.


----------



## RobertB (Nov 2, 2019)

What else is included that isn't in the photo?


----------



## Forty Niner (Nov 2, 2019)

The change gears, 4 jaw chuck, faceplate, steady rest.  The standard jet lathe package toolpost and tools.  No qctp or any cutting tools.


----------



## savarin (Nov 2, 2019)

Thats more than new





						BD-920W Lathe with S-920N Stand | JET | 321155K
					

JET 321155K BD-920W Lathe with S-920N Stand WIL321155K



					www.toolsource.com


----------



## T Bredehoft (Nov 2, 2019)

That price would be  high for  a quick change-geared lathe, This one isn't. *Savarin *hit that nail on the head.


----------



## BGHansen (Nov 2, 2019)

I've seen similar ones on Craigslist for as little as $750 with everything you'd be getting.  Probably around $900 tops.

Bruce


----------



## mmcmdl (Nov 2, 2019)

savarin said:


> Thats more than new



Yes , but this one is 6 years old so you have to add 6 years inflation and pay for the wear and tear .  I would offer a grand tops myself .


----------



## Forty Niner (Nov 2, 2019)

Thanks for the replies!  Your numbers are also what I was thinking.


----------



## RobertB (Nov 2, 2019)

Funniest thing is the Craigslist ad says "quick change gearbox" and "sells new for $3600.00"


----------

